# Ser puntuales



## Alundra

Hola, holita  

El otro día invitaron a mi hijo a un cumpleaños, y en la invitación que le dieron para que supiese dónde era y a qué hora, en la parte inferior y con letra grande ponía:

SER PUNTUALES     

A mí, la verdad, como que me dolieron los ojos al verlo... y ahora pregunto... lo normal sería poner "sed puntuales" pero... ¿Habría alguna posibilidad de que fuese correcto "ser puntuales"? ¿O es que ya le busco yo los tres pies al gato?

Alundra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Hola holita, vecinita. Voto "gato" 

Haciendo un verdadero esfuerzo de imaginación, se me ocurre "_ser puntuales_ es importante". Pero vamos, que no...


----------



## Alundra

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Hola holita, vecinita. Voto "gato"
> 
> Haciendo un verdadero esfuerzo de imaginación, se me ocurre "_ser puntuales_ es importante". Pero vamos, que no...


 

Eso pensaba yo....

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

*Modo imperativo.**1.* m._ Gram._ El que manifiesta desinencias exclusivas para denotar *mandato, exhortación, ruego o disuasión*. En español, admite pronombres enclíticos. _Callad, cállate_ 


No sabía que el infinitivo pudiera expresar ninguna de esas cosas.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues... será que soy mexicanito... pero me parece bien "ser puntuales", aunque sí me suena imperativo.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Obviamente, la forma correcta es "sed puntuales" o "sean puntuales", que es el imperativo.

Una pregunta, Tigger... ¿"ser puntuales" te suena bien-bien, o te suena al imperativo para "vosotros"? Lo digo porque en México no usáis "vosotros" sino "ustedes", ¿no?


----------



## Artajerjes

Alundra said:
			
		

> ... lo normal sería poner "sed puntuales" pero... ¿Habría alguna posibilidad de que fuese correcto "ser puntuales"?


 
Y que tal: "Sean puntuales". ¿Igual sirve?


----------



## BETOREYES

Alundra said:
			
		

> Hola, holita
> 
> El otro día invitaron a mi hijo a un cumpleaños, y en la invitación que le dieron para que supiese dónde era y a qué hora, en la parte inferior y con letra grande ponía:
> 
> SER PUNTUALES
> 
> A mí, la verdad, como que me dolieron los ojos al verlo... y ahora pregunto... lo normal sería poner "sed puntuales" pero... ¿Habría alguna posibilidad de que fuese correcto "ser puntuales"? ¿O es que ya le busco yo los tres pies al gato?
> 
> Alundra.



Hola Alundra.
Veo que otra vez se me adelantó alguien.

Es muy posible que el anfitrión de tu hijo sea americano o de origen americano. En América, en lenguaje escrito, es muy común el uso (incorrecto) de los verbos en infinitivo en reemplazo del imperativo para la tercera persona del plural. Por ejemplo: *"Apagar la luz al salir. La admón" *o "*Favor apagar la luz al salir. La admón*".
La razón es muy simple: La forma correcta nos suena un poco descortés y/o autoritaria: "*Apágen la luz al salir. La admón*". Tal vez si usáramos el pronombre "vosotros" no tendríamos ese problema.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jellby said:
			
		

> Una pregunta, Tigger... ¿"ser puntuales" te suena bien-bien, o te suena al imperativo para "vosotros"? Lo digo porque en México no usáis "vosotros" sino "ustedes", ¿no?


Mmmm...
me suena bien-bien pero como imperativo para ustedes, no para vosotros 
(Ustedes, favor de) ser puntuales.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Yo voy notando una tendencia cada vez más fuerte en España en cuanto a sustitución del imperativo por el infinitivo (notad que sólo en caso de tuteo).

No sé por qué será, si porque la "d" final molesta bastante, o si la pronunciación de una erre final parece más rotunda y pega mejor para dar una orden... El hecho es que se oye, se oye mucho por aquí, en Madrid.

Evidentemente es un error gramatical, nadie lo pone en duda. Por eso no se usaría con el usted, más formal y de un estilo que supone más cuidado al hablar.

Quizás influya en esto también las recetas de cocina, los folletos explicativos de funcionamiento de una máquina, o de montaje de un mueble donde suelen indicar cada paso a realizar con el infinitivo.


----------



## Maruja14

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> (Ustedes, favor de) ser puntuales.
> 
> Saludos


 
"Ustedes, favor de ser puntuales"

¿Es una frase completa?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> "Ustedes, favor de ser puntuales"
> ¿Es una frase completa?


Sí, podría ser una frase completa, y si omitimos el sujeto (ustedes) y el "favor de", entonces nos queda "ser puntuales".
Eso es lo que digo, que es común por estos lares


----------



## Maruja14

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Sí, podría ser una frase completa, y si omitimos el sujeto (ustedes) y el "favor de", entonces nos queda "ser puntuales".
> Eso es lo que digo, que es común por estos lares


 
Vale, pero no deja de ser incorrecto. El imperativo tiene su forma de construirse y no es con el infinitivo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Vale, pero no deja de ser incorrecto. El imperativo tiene su forma de construirse y no es con el infinitivo.


Y vuelve la burra al trigo.

Creo que en México ya nos acostubramos tanto a estas expresiones que tal vez no es que en verdad se este usando el imperativo enla frase sino ya lo tenemos como una frase prehecha .

Y creo que en verdad la frase larga sin omitir nada es .
Hay que ser puntuales.

Pero en México lo acortamos dicinedo 
Ser puntuales.
El imperativo nada que ver aunque parezca.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jefe indio también ser puntual. ¡Jau!

En España lo usan mucho, y demuestra falta de cultura.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Jefe indio también ser puntual. ¡Jau!
> 
> En España lo usan mucho, y demuestra falta de cultura.


Pero que hay de malo en la frase 
*Hay que ser puntual*


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pero que hay de malo en la frase
> *Hay que ser puntual*


 
En esa frase no hay nada de malo. Es una frase completa y correcta.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> En esa frase no hay nada de malo. Es una frase completa y correcta.


 
Entonces como les dije así es como en México se pone 
En vez de escribir la frase.

La celebración será a las 12.00 hrs en el salón X

Hay que ser puntuales.

Lo acortamos diciendo:

La celebración será a las 12.00 hrs...

Ser puntuales.

Así se estila por lo tanto no tiene nada que ver el imperativo de . Sean Puntuales.


----------



## Artajerjes

Artajerjes said:
			
		

> Y que tal: "Sean puntuales". ¿Igual sirve?


Repito

¿*"Sean puntuales"* no seria igual de formal que *"Sed puntuales"* y con el mismo enfasis que denota *"Ser puntuales"*?

(No le estan dando "pelota" a mis consultas )


----------



## Maruja14

Artajerjes said:
			
		

> Repito
> 
> ¿*"Sean puntuales"* no seria igual de formal que *"Sed puntuales"* y con el mismo enfasis que denota *"Ser puntuales"*?
> 
> (No le estan dando "pelota" a mis consultas )


 
Sean puntuales --> ustedes (imperativo)
Sed puntuales --> vosotros (imperativo)
Ser puntuales --> Como dice Lazarus, jefe indio (infinitivo)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Ser puntuales --> Como dice Lazarus, jefe indio (infinitivo)


 
Na' más con ustedes no se puede.
Ya les explique que la frase no tiene nada que ver con el imperativo.
O de plano mi explicación no tiene nada de valor.


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Na' más con ustedes no se puede.
> Ya les explique que la frase no tiene nada que ver con el imperativo.
> O de plano mi explicación no tiene nada de valor.


 
Vamos a ver, la frase (creo, porque está mal construida) que "pide u ordena" a la gente que sea puntual, es decir, trata de ser un imperativo, cosa que desde luego no es. Las frases no se pueden cortar a gusto del consumidor. Pierden su sentido.

Ejemplos con mis frases de arriba:

A la gente que sea puntual. Ser un imperativo. Desde luego no es. No se pueden cortar a gusto del consumidor.


----------



## suso26

Ser puntuales es completamente normal en México.
Es imperativo.!
Es como cuando se dice "No fumar".  No dice "No Fumen".
Lo contrario seria "Fumar".
Ah verdad?


----------



## BETOREYES

suso26 said:
			
		

> Ser puntuales es completamente normal en México.
> Es imperativo.!
> Es como cuando se dice "No fumar".  No dice "No Fumen".
> Lo contrario seria "Fumar".
> Ah verdad?


Buen punto.

Lo que creo es que eso de los infinitivos como sustitutos de los imperativos, sólo se usa en avisos normativos o informativos. Nadie diría "No fumar",salvo el jefe indio, pero en varios lugares públicos se puede ver esta frase.

Lo que es cierto es que "No Fumar" no es gramaticalmente válido.
La forma correcta, y también muy habitual es: "No Fume".


----------



## jmx

Para los no españoles, aclaro que el imperativo plural correspondiente a la forma 'vosotros' acaba en -r en el lenguaje hablado : 

¡ Ser puntuales !, ¡ callaros !, ¡ ir a casa !

*Pero es una forma estigmatizada*, a pesar de que nadie usa espontáneamente la formas teóricamente '''_correctas_''', acabades en -d :

¡ Sed puntuales !, ¡ id a casa !

Sí se usa a veces la forma reflexiva teóricamente '''_correcta_''' :

¡ Callaos !


----------



## Maruja14

jmartins said:
			
		

> Para los no españoles, aclaro que el imperativo plural correspondiente a la forma 'vosotros' acaba en -r en el lenguaje hablado :
> 
> ¡ Ser puntuales !, ¡ callaros !, ¡ ir a casa !
> 
> *Pero es una forma estigmatizada*, a pesar de que nadie usa espontáneamente la formas teóricamente '''_correctas_''', acabades en -d :
> 
> ¡ Sed puntuales !, ¡ id a casa !
> 
> Sí se usa a veces la forma reflexiva teóricamente '''_correcta_''' :
> 
> ¡ Callaos !


 
Eso depende para que españoles, no generalicemos. Es incorrecto igualmente en el lenguaje hablado y suena igual de mal.


----------



## Jellby

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Lo acortamos diciendo:
> 
> La celebración será a las 12.00 hrs...
> 
> Ser puntuales.
> 
> Así se estila por lo tanto no tiene nada que ver el imperativo de . Sean Puntuales.



Lo siento, pero me cuesta mucho creer que sea un acortamiento de "hay que ser puntuales" y no una deformación de "sed puntuales", probablemente afectada por el inglés.

Como ya han dicho, en España es un error común usar el infinitivo en lugar del imperativo de "vosotros", nunca se usa el infinitivo para "tú", "usted" o "ustedes" (si acaso, se dice "ves" en lugar de "ve" como el imperativo de "ir" para "tú"). ¿En México se dice "ser puntual", en singular? ¿O se dice "sé/sea puntual"? La segunda opción confirmaría que no es acortamiente de "hay que ser", pero incluso con la primera, a mí me parece más creíble la contaminación del inglés (y quizá la percepción de que el imperativo no es del todo cortés).

Pero bueno, que conste que todo esto lo digo desde fuera, que nunca he estado en México


----------



## Pumpkin72

Es cierto que el imperativo a veces suena brusco o descortés.

Pero en lugar de usar el infinitivo (opino que "no fumar" sería igual de incorrecto), yo recurriría a otras expresiones, como "se ruega puntualidad", por ejemplo.


----------



## Bilma

Lo que yo he visto en México es "Favor de ser puntuales", nunca "Ser puntuales"


----------



## heidita

Lo de 

favor de... 

Lo tuvimos en otro hilo y en España es incorrecto decir esto. Siempre debe de ir acompañado por

Haga el favor, haz el favor...etc.

El infinitivo _en forma_ de imperativo es muy usado en Madrid, de hecho no se oye apenas lo de *sed francos, decid la verdad,* una forma muy bella, pero completamente en desuso por estos lares.


----------



## belén

heidita said:
			
		

> Lo de
> 
> favor de...
> 
> Lo tuvimos en otro hilo y en España es incorrecto decir esto. Siempre debe de ir acompañado por
> 
> Haga el favor, haz el favor...etc.
> 
> El infinitivo _en forma_ de imperativo es muy usado en Madrid, de hecho no se oye apenas lo de *sed francos, decid la verdad,* una forma muy bella, pero completamente en desuso por estos lares.



Hola

Yo evitaría decir cosas como "En España es incorrecto" porque no creo que en España nos rijamos por unas reglas distintas que en el resto del mundo hispanohablante. Una cosa es que no se oiga una expresión o construcción determinada en España (o en Colombia, o en Paraguay), otra cosa es que "en español sea incorrecto" pero "en España es incorrecto" no creo que funcione en ningún caso.

Después de lo cual, debo decir que a mi "favor de" me suena bien, pero voy a ver si encuentro ese hilo que comentas, ya que no quiero secuestrar este.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## heidita

belen said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Yo evitaría decir cosas como "En España es incorrecto" porque no creo *que en España nos rijamos por unas reglas distintas que en el resto del mundo hispanohablante. *Una cosa es que no se oiga una expresión o construcción determinada en España (o en Colombia, o en Paraguay), otra cosa es que "en español sea incorrecto" pero "en España es incorrecto" no creo que funcione en ningún caso.
> 
> Después de lo cual, debo decir que a mi "favor de" me suena bien, pero voy a ver si encuentro ese hilo que comentas, ya que no quiero secuestrar este.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
Me encanta esta frase, ya que tenemos muchos problemas con lo de en español es incorrecto y como moderadora deberías saberlo mejor que nadie.

Gracia tiene que ahora mismo este contestando este hilo, en el que preguntan si existe vosotros en español, y se contesta que en ningún país hispano existe menos en España.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=166872

Y 

*Favor de cerrar la puerta*

 insisto,  en* España* no es correcto.


----------



## castellano

Estimada Alundra (y otros/as):

Lo que viste en la hoja de la invitación al cumpleaños era incorrecto.
Debería haberse puesto: "SED puntuales".

El resto de disquisiciones que hacen nuestros amigos de América no tienen fundamento desde el punto de vista gramatical, porque el imperativo en lengua castellana es el que es y es como es. Y punto.

Además, me parece un signo de desconocimiento más, de falta de RIGOR, esa falta de ortografía tan lamentable que se hizo en la invitación.
Fallos ortográficos, gramaticales y sintácticos se oyen a cientos y se leen a decenas en los medios de (in)comunicación de nuestro país.
Es una pena que le gente no sepa hablar correctamente. Pero bueno, tenemos lo que nos merecemos: gracias a los politicastros  que promovieron la LOGSE y gracias a los periodistas que no son conscientes de la lengua. ¡Gracias a todos ellos por patear nuestro idioma!  

"Saludos"


----------



## belén

heidita said:
			
		

> Me encanta esta frase, ya que tenemos muchos problemas con lo de en español es incorrecto y como moderadora deberías saberlo mejor que nadie.
> 
> Gracia tiene que ahora mismo este contestando este hilo, en el que preguntan si existe vosotros en español, y se contesta que en ningún país hispano existe menos en España.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=166872
> 
> Y
> 
> *Favor de cerrar la puerta*
> 
> insisto,  en* España* no es correcto.



Buenas de nuevo, Heidita,

Reitero que no existe el concepto "en *España* no es correcto". No van a meter a alguien en la carcel o le van a suspender en un examen por decir "favor de cerrar la puerta" en territorio español, sea cual sea su nacionalidad y por la misma regla de tres tampoco me meterán a mi en la cárcel en México por decir "vosotros sois los ganadores". 

Creo que no es justo ser tan contundente en una afirmación así, porque el idioma español es uno solo y las reglas son comunes y lo que tenemos que conseguir es el respeto por las diferencias y no decidir que porque algo no lo decimos en determinado punto geográfico no es correcto en ese punto geográfico en particular.


----------



## heidita

Buenas, Belén, 

entonces rectifico:

En español no es correcto decir:

*Favor de cerrar la puerta.*

*este es el hilo*

*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=166051*


No he dicho en ningún momento que se debería _meter a alguien en la cárcel_ por un error. El respeto está servido, pero si una frase es incorrecta no tiene vuelta de hoja. Y no sé por qué dices que no te suspenderán un examen, ya que faltas acumuladas causan precisamente un suspenso.

No es lo mismo: _vosotros sois los ganadores_, ya que esta es una frase correcta, pero en latinoamérica en desuso o poco usada, por la segunda persona del plural.


----------



## Maruja14

belen said:
			
		

> Buenas de nuevo, Heidita,
> 
> Reitero que no existe el concepto "en *España* no es correcto". No van a meter a alguien en la carcel o le van a suspender en un examen por decir "favor de cerrar la puerta" en territorio español, sea cual sea su nacionalidad y por la misma regla de tres tampoco me meterán a mi en la cárcel en México por decir "vosotros sois los ganadores".
> 
> Creo que no es justo ser tan contundente en una afirmación así, porque el idioma español es uno solo y las reglas son comunes y lo que tenemos que conseguir es el respeto por las diferencias y no decidir que porque algo no lo decimos en determinado punto geográfico no es correcto en ese punto geográfico en particular.


 
Hola Belén:

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En este hilo se ha dicho varias veces:

"Ser puntuales" es correcto

Y hemos contestado "no es correcto". Es importante la insistencia en demostrar que es correcto en algunos países de habla hispana. Con lo cual lo único que te queda por decir es lo que acaba de decir Castellano con todo el sentido común, no es correcto en español, aunque lo usen el 90% de los hispanohablantes.

Y, el asunto es que, para no discutir acabas diciendo: "en España no es correcto" porque ya tenemos dudas de si lo que se habla en algunos países de habla hispana es español o es otra cosa o quizá tengan sus propias reglas.

Esto ocurre con conjugaciones verbales todos los días. Aquí intentamos ver lo que es gramaticalmente correcto según la RAE y las discusiones siempre derivan a: "se oye mucho", "se dice mucho", "se oye en la tele", "pues aquí sí es correcto"...

Y no sabemos qué hacer, la verdad


----------



## belén

heidita said:
			
		

> Buenas, Belén,
> 
> entonces rectifico:
> 
> En español no es correcto decir:
> 
> *Favor de cerrar la puerta.*
> 
> No he dicho en ningún momento que se debería meter a alguien en la cárcel por un error. El respeto está servido, pero si una frase es incorrecta no tiene vuelta de hoja. Y no sé por qué dices que no te suspenderán un examen, ya que faltas acumuladas causan precisamente un suspenso.
> 
> No es lo mismo: _vosotros sois los ganadores_, ya que esta es una frase correcta, pero en latinoamérica en desuso o poco usada, por la segunda persona del plural.


Gracias por la aclaración, realmente lo que me parecía mal era tu asertación "en España es incorrecto", en el momento en que has rectificado y has escrito "en español es incorrecto", esta conversación ha tomado otro rumbo . A ver si encuentro ese hilo que comentas donde se discutió ya lo de "favor de .. " para que sigamos nuestra conversación ahí. (Edit: Aquí está. La verdad es que no hay mucho que decir, casi todo el mundo opina que es incorrecto. Como soy la rarita a la que le suena bien voy a escribir a la RAE para poder dormir tranquila...)



Gracias y saludos,

Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Favor de mirar aquí y también aquí     
Saludos
Tigger
Edit: Bueno... acá todos tienen los dedos más rápidos del oeste jajaja, me ha ganado Be


----------



## Just_Wil

Creo que es buscarle la quinta pata al gato, al menos en Costa Rica se usan ambas "versiones" y se toman por correctas. O sea, lo mismo se lee "NO FUME" que "NO FUMAR".
No duelen tanto los ojos.


----------



## heidita

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Favor de mirar aquí y también aquí
> Saludos
> Tigger
> Edit: Bueno... acá todos tienen los dedos más rápidos del oeste jajaja, me ha ganado Be


 
¿Se supone que es una broma? A lo mejor no lo entiendo bien....

Me parece en todo caso poco riguroso que un moderador use una expresión incorrecta en español.


----------



## Pilarcita

Hay que recordar siempre que la lengua la hace el pueblo, no la Real Academia. Si en México dices: sed puntuales, nadie te va a entender o te van a tachar de cursi o rebuscada


----------



## diegodbs

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Hay que recordar siempre que la lengua la hace el pueblo, no la Real Academia. Si en México dices: sed puntuales, nadie te va a entender o te van a tachar de cursi o rebuscada


 
Exacto, pero el pueblo es una cosa abstracta, no es una sola persona. En el caso del español, el pueblo (la comunidad hispanohablante) se compone de varios cientos de millones de personas. Si hay que enseñar español a alguien que no pertenece a ese "pueblo" o comunidad ¿qué hacemos? ¿qué manera de hablar de esos varios cientos de millones le enseñamos? ¿La que se considera más culta o la que no? Podemos enseñarle varias maneras de decirlo, pero recomendarle que use una determinada.


----------



## Pilarcita

Pues tenemos que informarle que lo que es usual en un lugar o país, en otro puede no entenderse. Aprender un idioma no significa dominar perfectamente la gramática, es más que eso, significa interesarte por las personas que lo hablan, su cultura, su geografía y sus usos y costumbres.


----------



## diegodbs

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Pues tenemos que informarle que lo que es usual en un lugar o país, en otro puede no entenderse. Aprender un idioma no significa dominar perfectamente la gramática, es más que eso, significa interesarte por las personas que lo hablan, su cultura, su geografía y sus usos y costumbres.


 
Es una intención noble y buena pero me temo que no demasiado práctica, al menos en el caso del español. Si alguien quiere aprender rumano es más fácil (sólo se habla en un país). Pero el español se habla en más de veinte países y eso que comentas, que es perfecto, es prácticamente irrealizable. Me parece más sencillo guiarse por lo que dice, por ejemplo, el diccionario de la RAE, que se hace de acuerdo con las academias de esos veinte países y que, al menos, te da una referencia para usar un español estándar y que se considera culto en todos esos países.


----------



## Jellby

Más para discutir: http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_036.htm

Según eso, para una orden general ("Girar a la derecha", "No fumar"), sí es correcto el infinitivo. Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, si se tratara de una orden general yo lo pondría en singular: "Ser puntual".


----------



## Alundra

Jellby said:
			
		

> Más para discutir: http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_036.htm
> 
> Según eso, para una orden general ("Girar a la derecha", "No fumar"), sí es correcto el infinitivo. Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, si se tratara de una orden general yo lo pondría en singular: "Ser puntual".


 
Sí, yo opino igual que tú.

Gracias por la información.  
Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Hay que recordar siempre que la lengua la hace el pueblo, no la Real Academia. Si en México dices: sed puntuales, nadie te va a entender o te van a tachar de cursi o rebuscada


 
Me parece un poco exagerado decir que no te van a entender, otra cosa es que te tachen de cursi. Porque realmente "sed puntuales" suena cursi, pero lo mismo que "ser puntuales" (que, además de cursi, está mal dicho).

Yo, en una invitación de cumpleaños vería más normal poner:

"Por favor, no lleguéis tarde" o "Se ruega puntualidad".

Pero si quieres usar el imperativo, debería usarse bien. De hecho Alundra se ha quedado con la idea de que sus amigos son un poco "incultos".

Muy interesante el artículo de Jellby e instructivo 

Pero no me parece que pegue nada "Ser puntual" en esa invitación


----------



## Dandee

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Exacto, pero el pueblo es una cosa abstracta, no es una sola persona. En el caso del español, el pueblo (la comunidad hispanohablante) se compone de varios cientos de millones de personas. Si hay que enseñar español a alguien que no pertenece a ese "pueblo" o comunidad ¿qué hacemos? ¿qué manera de hablar de esos varios cientos de millones le enseñamos? ¿La que se considera más culta o la que no? Podemos enseñarle varias maneras de decirlo, pero recomendarle que use una determinada.


 
El idioma español es hablado en muchos países, pero la fonética y grámática de España en ciertos aspectos son excepción y no regla para el resto.
Él español de cada país ha evolucionado, es diferente y adaptado. De nada sirve que se niegue esa realidad e insistan en que los no españoles hablamos mal. En Argentina, Chile y muchos otros el pronombre "Vosotros" es enseñado, pero en la práctica no existe, tampoco la forma conjugada "sois", ni mucho menos "sed" e infinidad de otros elementos idiomáticos. 
Aquí se dice, contexto al márgen: "*Sean puntuales"* o con menor frecuencia *"Ser puntuales".*
Aquel que aquí diga "sed puntuales" habrá encontrado una forma muy culturosa de hacer el ridículo.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## belén

Dandee said:
			
		

> El idioma español es hablado en muchos países, pero la fonética y grámática de España en ciertos aspectos son excepción y no regla para el resto.
> Él español de cada país ha evolucionado, es diferente y adaptado. De nada sirve que se niegue esa realidad e insistan en que los no españoles hablamos mal. En Argentina, Chile y muchos otros el pronombre "Vosotros" es enseñado, pero en la práctica no existe, tampoco la forma conjugada "sois", ni mucho menos "sed" e infinidad de otros elementos idiomáticos.
> Aquí se dice, contexto al márgen: "*Sean puntuales"* o con menor frecuencia *"Ser puntuales".*
> Aquel que aquí diga "sed puntuales" habrá encontrado una forma muy culturosa de hacer el ridículo.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.



Yo no creo que en América se deba decir "sed puntuales" al no usar el "vosotros" no es muy coherente de repente conjugar el imperativo con la 2a persona del plural. En ese caso se debe decír "sean puntuales", ya que es la forma imperativa de "ser" en plural o "sé puntual" si quieres decirlo en singular.


----------



## diegodbs

Dandee said:
			
		

> El idioma español es hablado en muchos países, pero la fonética y grámática de España en ciertos aspectos son excepción y no regla para el resto.
> Él español de cada país ha evolucionado, es diferente y adaptado. De nada sirve que se niegue esa realidad e insistan en que los no españoles hablamos mal. En Argentina, Chile y muchos otros el pronombre "Vosotros" es enseñado, pero en la práctica no existe, tampoco la forma conjugada "sois", ni mucho menos "sed" e infinidad de otros elementos idiomáticos.
> Aquí se dice, contexto al márgen: "*Sean puntuales"* o con menor frecuencia *"Ser puntuales".*
> Aquel que aquí diga "sed puntuales" habrá encontrado una forma muy culturosa de hacer el ridículo.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Dandee, ¿en algun lugar de lo que yo escribí se dice que "los no españoles habláis mal"?


----------



## Dandee

belen said:
			
		

> Yo no creo que en América se deba decir "sed puntuales" al no usar el "vosotros" no es muy coherente de repente conjugar el imperativo con la 2a persona del plural. En ese caso se debe decír "sean puntuales", ya que es la forma imperativa de "ser" en plural o "sé puntual" si quieres decirlo en singular.


 
Sí, pero SER PUNTUALES se usa y no se pone en duda porque es uso y costumbre, como frase aislada de contexto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dandee

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Dandee, ¿en algun lugar de lo que yo escribí se dice que "los no españoles habláis mal"?


 
Explícitamente no, pero sumando y restando ciertas afirmaciones tuyas y las de algunos otros españoles se da a entender eso. Pero es cierto, los hispano hablantes de América hablamos muy mal el español de España, es más NO HABLAMOS EL ESPAÑOL DE ESPAÑA, los estado unidenses hablan mal si la referencia es el inglés británico. Lo que se debe entender es que son distintas versiones de un mismo idioma. 

Nada personal.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## heidita

Dandee said:
			
		

> Explícitamente no, pero sumando y restando ciertas afirmaciones tuyas y las de algunos otros españoles se da a entender eso. Pero es cierto, los hispano hablantes de América hablamos muy mal el español de España, es más NO HABLAMOS EL ESPAÑOL DE ESPAÑA, los estado unidenses hablan mal si la referencia es el inglés británico. Lo que se debe entender es que son distintas versiones de un mismo idioma.
> 
> Nada personal.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
¿Ves Belén, lo que has liado? 

En un principio yo puse en mi hilo que* en España* no se decía así, pero la mod me corrigió rogándome que no debía decirlo así. Que si era incorrecto en España era incorrecto en cualquier país de habla hispana.


----------



## diegodbs

Dandee said:
			
		

> Explícitamente no, pero sumando y restando ciertas afirmaciones tuyas y las de algunos otros españoles se da a entender eso. Pero es cierto, los hispano hablantes de América hablamos muy mal el español de España, es más NO HABLAMOS EL ESPAÑOL DE ESPAÑA, los estado unidenses hablan mal si la referencia es el inglés británico. Lo que se debe entender es que son distintas versiones de un mismo idioma.
> 
> Nada personal.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Ya sé que no es nada personal  

Es cierto que, de algún modo, todos (muchos) hemos pensado alguna vez que el español que habla cada uno en su país es el correcto, y reconozco que alguna vez yo también he dicho eso. Hace ya tiempo que sé que eso no es así, afortunadamente siempre se aprende de los errores. Sin embargo cuando escribí que:



> Si hay que enseñar español a alguien que no pertenece a ese "pueblo" o comunidad ¿qué hacemos? ¿qué manera de hablar de esos varios cientos de millones le enseñamos? ¿La que se considera más culta o la que no? Podemos enseñarle varias maneras de decirlo, pero recomendarle que use una determinada.


 
Lo que intentaba decir, y ahora me doy cuenta de que tal vez no me expresé del todo bien, no era que la forma culta sea la de España y las otras no sean cultas. Todo lo contrario, quería decir y es lo que pienso que el español culto de todos nuestros países es bastante uniforme (lógicamente con variedades como "vosotros/tú/vos" y alguna otra más) y que ése era el español que me gustaría que se enseñara a los que intentan aprender español. Yo, como español, les enseñaría a evitar en lo posible el leísmo que se practica en España y otras muchas cosas, y en otros países harían lo mismo con otro tipo de estructuras que, aunque se usen, no parecen las más adecuadas (al menos, no adecuadas en cualquier situación o contexto).
Como decía Belén, aquí les enseñaríamos a decir "Sed, venid, etc" y en Argentina (por ejemplo) "sean, vengan, etc" o "vení" (no sé si es la forma del imperativo para "vos", porque no estoy acostumbrado a usarla).


----------



## Laia

Hola (cuánto tiempo, ¿eh? jeje)

Bueno, yo creo que el hecho de que "ser puntuales" sea correcto o incorrecto podría depender de porqué se dice así. Es decir, si se dice como alternativa a "sed puntuales" sería incorrecto, y si se dice como manera corta de "hagan el favor de ser puntuales" podría considerase tan sólo como eso, como una manera corta de decirlo. Ay, yo que sé... son hipótesis mías... jeje

En el caso concreto que decía Alundra se trata sin duda de algo incorrecto, ¿no?. En cambio, si la tarjeta la hubiese enviado un americano, entonces sí tendría sentido seguir discutiendo el tema. No sé, así lo veo yo.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> El idioma español es hablado en muchos países, pero la fonética y grámática de España en ciertos aspectos son excepción y no regla para el resto.
> Él español de cada país ha evolucionado, es diferente y adaptado. De nada sirve que se niegue esa realidad e insistan en que los no españoles hablamos mal. En Argentina, Chile y muchos otros el pronombre "Vosotros" es enseñado, pero en la práctica no existe, tampoco la forma conjugada "sois", ni mucho menos "sed" e infinidad de otros elementos idiomáticos.
> Aquí se dice, contexto al márgen: "*Sean puntuales"* o con menor frecuencia *"Ser puntuales".*
> Aquel que aquí diga "sed puntuales" habrá encontrado una forma muy culturosa de hacer el ridículo.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
La verdad es que a los que hablamos español en España, nunca se nos ocurriría decir que es ridículo el "ustedes" utilizado en América. En España si un amigo español en una cervecería llamase, a los que están de copas con él, de "usted" sería de morirse de risa, pero a nadie le parece que sea ridículo que un americano lo use, ni creo que nadie piense que está haciendo el ridículo.

Entendemos que son costumbres. No entiendo por qué voy a hacer el ridículo si en América digo "sed puntuales", puesto que es la forma correcta en español (de todos los países, español sólo hay uno) de conjugar el verbo.

Me parece que no hay versiones distintas del español, hay una sola versión y costumbres distintas en el uso según los países, pero el español es tan vuestro como nuestro y la academia es lo mismo española que del resto de los países de habla hispana.


----------



## Rayines

> Como decía Belén, aquí les enseñaríamos a decir "Sed, venid, etc" y en Argentina (por ejemplo) "sean, vengan, etc" o "vení" (no sé si es la forma del imperativo para "vos", porque no estoy acostumbrado a usarla).


Igualmente, creo Diego, que el uso de "vos" no forma parte de un uso culto. Es coloquial, todos los argentinos lo usamos, aún en el lenguaje literario. Pero -y ahora hablo de hace muchos años- por ejemplo en los libros de lectura, siempre se usaba el "ustedes", pero nunca el "vos". Digo....tardó más en aceptarse. Y si te fijás (y uso el voseo a propósito) es mucho menos lo que usamos los argentinos el "vos" en estos foros (salvo entre nosotros, por supuesto), tratando de no confundir a los aprendices, que el "ustedes", ya que el "vosotros" sí nos resultaría absolutamente forzado (aunque he visto algunos esfuerzos por allí....). Bueno, quizás mis connacionales no coincidan en esta gradación que hago entre más culto y menos culto, pero es una forma de verlo......aunque, vuelvo a repetir, son absolutamente propios de nuestro idioma local (y ya sé que compartido por muchos países hispanohablantes).


----------



## Rayines

> En España si un amigo español en una cervecería llamase, a los que están de copas con él, de "usted" sería de morirse de risa


¿Pero en singular sí se usa el "usted" como formal, o no?


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:
			
		

> ¿Pero en singular sí se usa el "usted" como formal, o no?


 
Como formal sí, a un amigo estando de copas, nunca. Vamos ni estando de copas ni en ninguna situación. El "usted" se usa en determinadas ocasiones, que se han explicado muchas veces. Hay miles de hilos. Con tus amigos, conocidos, familia, gente a tu nivel... no se usa nunca "usted".


----------



## diegodbs

> pero creo que aún su conjugación no figura en los libros de lengua en los cuales se enseña a los niños (es: "vos venís").


 
Pues quizás ya es hora de que empiece a figurar en los libros de lengua,  porque está en el diccionario de la RAE, y la Academia Argentina forma parte de la RAE.

Para la segunda persona del singular especifica las dos: sabes y sabés.


----------



## Rayines

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pues quizás ya es hora de que empiece a figurar en los libros de lengua, porque está en el diccionario de la RAE, y la Academia Argentina forma parte de la RAE.
> 
> Para la segunda persona del singular especifica las dos: sabes y sabés.


Sí figura....sí figura en los libros de texto para los niños. (Ahora veo cómo puedo corregir mi mensaje anterior). Se ve que me quedé en el 55....Ya arranqué! .


----------



## belén

heidita said:
			
		

> ¿Ves Belén, lo que has liado?
> 
> En un principio yo puse en mi hilo que* en España* no se decía así, pero la mod me corrigió rogándome que no debía decirlo así. Que si era incorrecto en España era incorrecto en cualquier país de habla hispana.



Te lo dije por mensaje privado, pero veo que no ha funcionado, así que te lo repetiré en este hilo a fin de aclararlo.

Los moderadores somos foreros ante todo, participamos como foreros en los hilos a no ser que se requiera intervención y tú, las tres veces que te has dirigido a mi en este hilo has hecho referencias a la "moderadora", no creo que sea mucho pedir que respetes mis participaciones de forera como forera.

En segundo lugar tú no dijiste "en España no se dice así", tú dijiste "En España es incorrecto" y sigo manteniendo que esa  asertación  está totalmente fuera de lugar en cualquier circunstancia.

Belén


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> La verdad es que a los que hablamos español en España, nunca se nos ocurriría decir que es ridículo el "ustedes" utilizado en América. En España si un amigo español en una cervecería llamase, a los que están de copas con él, de "usted" sería de morirse de risa, pero a nadie le parece que sea ridículo que un americano lo use, ni creo que nadie piense que está haciendo el ridículo.
> 
> Entendemos que son costumbres. No entiendo por qué voy a hacer el ridículo si en América digo "sed puntuales", puesto que es la forma correcta en español (de todos los países, español sólo hay uno) de conjugar el verbo.
> 
> Me parece que no hay versiones distintas del español, hay una sola versión y costumbres distintas en el uso según los países, pero el español es tan vuestro como nuestro y la academia es lo mismo española que del resto de los países de habla hispana.


 
Hola Maruja.
Yo no me refería a los españoles sino a los nativos de estos lugares si se les ocurriera decir "sed xxxxx", porque aquí "sed" no existe, no se usa.
La academia no hace al idioma, es al revés, la academia recoge. Primero, por preexistencia la lengua, después, aguas abajo, lo relacionado a con su estudio.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> La academia no hace al idioma, es al revés, la academia recoge. Primero, por preexistencia la lengua, después, aguas abajo, lo relacionado a con su estudio.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
No recuerdo haber dicho en ningún momento que la academia "haga al" idioma.

Lo que si habéis dicho varias veces Pilarcita y tú en este hilo es que en América el que diga "sed puntuales" es ridículo, cursi y rebuscado.

De todos modos, en la pregunta original "ser puntuales" es incorrecto en cualquier lugar de habla hispana, discutamos lo que discutamos.

Saludos


----------



## shushulukita

ser puntuales sed puntuales sean puntuales da igual! es lo mismo! se refieren a lo mismo! no se quiebren la cabeza jaja! en mi opinion (mexicana igual que muchos en este foro) ser puntuales es lo mas comun en mii forma de hablar, pero pues como en españa se habla muy distinto que aqui por eso tal vez piensen que esta incorrecto, pero en mi opinion no tiene nada de malo decir.." ser puntuales"


----------



## Jellby

Veo mucha gente que dice que "ser puntuales" es correcto en América porque allí se usa así... pero es que en España también se usa mucho así, y eso no lo hace correcto. Probablemente el problema es que en España está más claro que la forma correcta es "sed", mientras que en América, al no usar "vosotros", este error queda oculto.

Recuerdo que cierto disco de un grupo español se llamaba "Iros todos a tomar por [...]". En la presentación les hicieron notar que era incorrecto, y ellos dijeron que sí, que lo sabían, pero que en la práctica nadie decía "idos" y que poner el título así habría sido pedante. Pero "iros" seguirá siendo incorrecto al menos durante unos cuantos años más.

P.D. Si se quisiera expresar esta frase con el infinitivo, habría que decir "irse a tomar [...]". Es cierto que esto podría ser correcto, pero es una forma muy impersonal, típica de un cartel o señal de tráfico, que no pega nada en una invitación (dejando aparte el significado). Además, como ya dije antes, en tal caso creo que el adjetivo tendría que ir en singular. Sigue siendo preferible "idos" o "váyanse".


----------



## jmx

Dandee said:
			
		

> Yo no me refería a los españoles sino a los nativos de estos lugares si se les ocurriera decir "sed xxxxx", porque aquí "sed" no existe, no se usa.


Pero es que en España tampoco se usa, es una forma arcáica que ha quedado petrificada en el lenguaje escrito. Aunque por supuesto la mayoría de los españoles te dirá que es la forma correcta, porque desgraciadamente en ninguna parte se desprecia tanto como en España el hablar con naturalidad. Este hilo es la prueba.





			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> La academia no hace al idioma, es al revés, la academia recoge. Primero, por preexistencia la lengua, después, aguas abajo, lo relacionado a con su estudio.


Estás confundiendo lo que *debería ser* con lo que *es*. La academia es prescriptiva, y por lo tanto estigmatiza palabras y expresiones a su entero antojo, y la mayoría de veces sin molestarse si quiera en justificarlo.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> La academia es prescriptiva, y por lo tanto estigmatiza palabras y expresiones a su entero antojo, y la mayoría de veces sin molestarse si quiera en justificarlo.


Si el diccionario llevara un anexo de términos _no_ incluidos y el motivo para cada uno, tendrían que recoger todos los vulgarismos, neologismos no aceptados y demás. Vamos, que ocuparía el triple y habrían dedicado más esfuerzo a lo que no se acepta que a lo que sí.

Y por curiosidad, aparte de "iros", ¿a qué tipo de palabras y expresiones te refieres?


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:
			
		

> Pero es que en España tampoco se usa, es una forma arcáica que ha quedado petrificada en el lenguaje escrito. Aunque por supuesto la mayoría de los españoles te dirá que es la forma correcta, porque desgraciadamente en ninguna parte se desprecia tanto como en España el hablar con naturalidad.



No sé, será que soy un esnob y un pedante, pero yo siempre usaré la forma terminada en "-d" para el imperativo de segunda persona del plural, no formal. Es el uso del infinitivo lo que no me parece natural, si lo uso será siempre con tono jocoso, exactamente como cuando digo "pieces", "pazato", "cocholate", "internete", "im presionante", etc.


----------



## pickypuck

Ustedes también se utiliza en España, en las Islas Canarias, Sevilla, etc. A veces se nos olvida que aquí hay muchas variedades diferentes a las de los telediarios  

¡Olé!


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:
			
		

> No sé, será que soy un esnob y un pedante, pero yo siempre usaré la forma terminada en "-d" para el imperativo de segunda persona del plural, no formal. Es el uso del infinitivo lo que no me parece natural, si lo uso será siempre con tono jocoso, exactamente como cuando digo "pieces", "pazato", "cocholate", "internete", "im presionante", etc.


 
No sólo eres pedante sino además cursi y ridículo, lo mismo que yo. Eso es lo que nos han dicho. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!

Parece que ahora lo que está de moda no es sólo hablar mal sino además convencer a lo demás de que eso es lo que hay que hacer.

Todos usamos palabros de vez en cuando y hablamos mal en tono de broma. De ahí a convertirlo en norma y a enseñárselo a todo el mundo va un abismo.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Todos usamos palabros de vez en cuando y hablamos mal en tono de broma. De ahí a *convertirlo en norma* y a enseñárselo a todo el mundo va un abismo.


Si lo he entendido bien, por éste y otros ejemplos, creo (_creo_) que jmartins va más alla. Parece que él aboga por no establecer normas, porque eso es _prescribir_ y _coartar la naturalidad de los hablantes_.

¿Has visto a esos padres que dejan hacer de todo a sus hijos, para no traumatizarlos? Pues supongo que lo mismo, pero con el idioma. No me extraña que lo desee, a la vista de los magníficos resultados que tan innovadores métodos pedagógicos producen, lo vemos cada día.


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> ¿Has visto a esos padres que dejan hacer de todo a sus hijos, para no traumatizarlos? Pues supongo que lo mismo, pero con el idioma. No me extraña que lo desee, a la vista de los magníficos resultados que tan innovadores métodos pedagógicos producen, lo vemos cada día.


 

No puedes tener más razón. Los resultados a la vista están


----------



## Dandee

diegodbs said:
			
		

> *Modo imperativo.**1.* m._ Gram._ El que manifiesta desinencias exclusivas para denotar *mandato, exhortación, ruego o disuasión*. En español, admite pronombres enclíticos. _Callad, cállate_
> 
> 
> No sabía que el infinitivo pudiera expresar ninguna de esas cosas.


 

No creo que la frase "ser puntuales" sea confundida con el imperativo de ustedes. Creo que más bien se usa en lugar del imperativo para atenuar el efecto de orden o mandato que éste implica y además hace abstracción del sujeto, lo que hace más versátil su uso.
No es muy adecuado que una profesora finalice la redacción de una comunicación dirigida a los padres de sus alumnos con un "sean puntuales", pero sí lo sería si se dirigiese a sus alumnos.
La frase "Ser puntuales" aislada y dos renglones más bajo es útil al efecto que se pretende, a todo sujeto y con tenor neutro.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> No creo que la frase "ser puntuales" sea confundida con el imperativo de ustedes. Creo que más bien se usa en lugar del imperativo para atenuar el efecto de orden o mandato que éste implica y además hace abstracción del sujeto, lo que hace más versátil su uso.
> No es muy adecuado que una profesora finalice la redacción de una comunicación dirigida a los padres de sus alumnos con un "sean puntuales", pero sí lo sería si se dirigiese a sus alumnos.
> La frase "Ser puntuales" aislada y dos renglones más bajo es útil al efecto que se pretende, a todo sujeto y con tenor neutro.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Lo siento, sigo sin entender nada,

¿Entonces cuando decís "ser puntuales" no estáis pidiendo/ordenando/rogando a los que os escuchan que vengan a tiempo?


----------



## lazarus1907

Dandee said:
			
		

> No creo que la frase "ser puntuales" sea confundida con el imperativo de ustedes. Creo que más bien se usa en lugar del imperativo para atenuar el efecto de orden o mandato que éste implica y además hace abstracción del sujeto, lo que hace más versátil su uso.


Entonces, si quieres que una o varias personas miren, ¿también usarías este imperativo de infinitivo? ¡Eh! ¡Mirar! ¡Un indio!

Y teniendo en cuenta que el infinitivo carece de morfemas de número y persona, ¿por qué no usarlo también para la segunda persona del singular? ¡Tú! ¡Venir! ¡Vosotros! ¡También venir! ¡Jau!

¡Qué bonito!


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Lo siento, sigo sin entender nada,
> 
> ¿Entonces cuando decís "ser puntuales" no estáis pidiendo/ordenando/rogando a los que os escuchan que vengan a tiempo?


 
*Decís -------- estáis. *Me parece que no concuerda, pero según lo que puedo/creo entender te respondo:

A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## belén

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Decís -------- estáis. *Me parece que no concuerda, pero según lo que puedo/creo entender te respondo:
> 
> A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


Sí que concuerda

Cuando *vosotros *decís .... es porque *vosotros* estáis

Yo digo
Tú dices
Él dice
Nosotros decimos
Vosotros decís
Ellos dicen

(no confundir con el "vos decís" argentino/uruguayo)

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Decís -------- estáis. *Me parece que no concuerda, pero según lo que puedo/creo entender te respondo:
> 
> A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Decís -> 2ª persona del plural, presente del indicativo del verbo "decir" (conjugación para vosotros, para "ustedes" sería "dicen").

Estáis -> 2ª persona del plural, presente del indicativo del verbo "estar" (conjugación para vosotros, para ustedes sería "están").

No sé qué es lo que no concuerda. Cuando he escrito la frase no he pensado en la conjugación correcta, me ha salido de modo natural, la verdad. Pero ahora que lo preguntas lo analizo y no le encuentro el error.

Siempre he sido un mal entendedor, la verdad, posiblemente me puedas explicar el error que he cometido.


----------



## caravaggio

Creo que en Peru para evitarnos tanta discusión y queremos puntualidad ponemos (hora exacta) y si no aparece generalmente llegamos media hora mas tarde y algunos mas.
Pero en todo caso..nunca usaria SED PUNTUALES, porque aunque este bien dicho  seria  motivo de mofa ...no es por que suena cursi, huachafo.. si no, por que simplemente no se usa aunque creo que si deberiamos estar concientes que esta mal dicho.


----------



## belén

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Creo que en Peru para evitarnos tanta discusión y queremos puntualidad ponemos (hora exacta) y si no aparece generalmente llegamos media hora mas tarde y algunos mas.
> Pero en todo caso..nunca usaria SED PUNTUALES, porque aunque este bien dicho  seria  motivo de mofa ...no es por que suena cursi, huachafo.. si no, por que simplemente no se usa aunque creo que si deberiamos estar concientes que esta mal dicho.



Hola 

Sed puntuales no está mal dicho, jeje, lo que está se defiende aquí que está mal dicho es "ser puntuales"

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Miren al final de cuentas, Ningún Mexicano va a dejar de usar el “Ser puntuales” porque para nosotros va a esta bien. Y ninguno de ustedes Españoles va a dejar de pensar que es incorrecto.
Entonces ¿Para que hacemos tanto drama?
Miren algún día la RAE terminará aceptando el termino, como lo ha hecho con muchos otros. Y creo que lo mejor que podemos hacer para ayudar a un forero no nativo del español. Es ver su área geográfica y decir, bueno si es de Reino unido, le servirá más la ayuda española, si es Estadounidense pues entonces le ayudará más la Latina.
 
Aunque también habrá que aceptar que algún Mexicano, Argentino, Peruano de su opinión para que está persona tenga una concepción más grande del tema relacionado.
 
Y creo que hay que evitar escribir frases como ES INCORRECTO, y cambiarlas con, Bueno es España eso no se usa. O en México eso no te lo entenderán.
 
Ya que como hemos dicho si en Latinoamérica dicen Sed puntuales, pues nadie te va a entender pero no es incorrecto decirlo. Pero de que sirve si esta persona es de EE.UU. y como los Españoles dicen que es correcto SED va a usar sed y va a llevarse un mal rato. Mejor que sepa que si algún día llega a ir a España sabrá cual  frase usar.


----------



## Pilarcita

¡Vientos Miguelillo! Creo que es lo mejor que podemos hacer para ayudar a los que no tienen el español o castellano como lengua madre a aprender nuestra bellísima lengua, tan variada y rica como los lugares donde se habla.
¡Cámara, me cae que chale!
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Y creo que hay que evitar escribir frases como ES INCORRECTO, y cambiarlas con, Bueno es España eso no se usa. O en México eso no te lo entenderán.
> 
> Ya que como hemos dicho si en Latinoamérica dicen Sed puntuales, pues nadie te va a entender pero no es incorrecto decirlo.


 
Perdona que seamos pesados, pero es que ES INCORRECTO, ha quedado bien claro en el hilo, corroborado por los hispanoamericanos que saben que es incorrecto aunque se use.

Y perdona que te lo repita, no entiendo cómo es posible que no se entienda español en Latinoamérica. Por supuesto que no es incorrecto, es lo correcto. También se ha dicho repetidas veces que no existe "lo correcto o incorrecto" aquí o allí, que la lengua es una.

Ahora me he dado cuenta, por el comentario de Belén, de que Dandee posiblemente no ha reconocido "decís" como "vosotros" sino como "vos". La verdad no se me había ocurrido pensarlo. Me encanta el voseo, la verdad, pero no me había dado cuenta de este detalle.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy de acuerdo que la lengua es una. Pero hay muchas discrepancias en ella y para muestra un botón Mira el lío en el que estamos metidos. Ahora tal vez si sea incorrecto decirlo de esta manera. (por ahora) Pero al final de cuentas creo que cuando aprendes un idioma debes de saber todo de el y empaparte de todos sus matices. Te doy un ejemplo en el inglés es incorrecto decir gonna en vez de going to, pero al final de cuentas la gente lo usa en su hablar diario. Y creo que es deber saberlo ya que si algún día alguien lo usara y como tú no lo quisiste estudiar porque era incorrecto no vas a saber que significa. Es lo mismo que pasa con esta frase.
Por eso te digo en teoría el idioma es uno pero en practica nos damos cuenta que no lo es. Es como el guacamole antes no era una palabra aceptada y entonces ¿Qué? Los mexicanos no la podíamos usar porque no estaba aceptada.
Y les dije aunque este incorrecto se usa y creo que es bueno que el no nativo lo sepa


----------



## caravaggio

Lo se Belén me referia a la Frase SER PUNTUALES, aunque no se entendió.. pero igual creo que podemos expresarnos como en nuestros respectivos paises lo hacen, y de alli dependerá si es correcto o incorrecto. Pero los pueblos son siempre hospitalarios: en Perú como peruano si uso SED PUNTUALES se reirán de mi porque aqui no se usa...pero si un español (en Perú) lo hace....sonará bonito...y les aseguro nadie estará pensando si es gramaticalmente correcto o incorrecto.
Si entramos en el tema de lo correcto o incorrecto ese si es un dilema aunque digan "que la lengua es una" pues si en Mexico hay como 80 millones de perosna, si es que no son mas, que usan SER PUNTUALES, que tan correcto es decir que esta incorrectamente dicho. Se que no es cuestión de números pero aplaudo la creatividad de los pueblos a la hora de expresarse. 
Saludos
Y felicitaciones Mexico por la victoria en el futbol


----------



## Dandee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Entonces, si quieres que una o varias personas miren, ¿también usarías este imperativo de infinitivo? ¡Eh! ¡Mirar! ¡Un indio!
> 
> Y teniendo en cuenta que el infinitivo carece de morfemas de número y persona, ¿por qué no usarlo también para la segunda persona del singular? ¡Tú! ¡Venir! ¡Vosotros! ¡También venir! ¡Jau!
> 
> ¡Qué bonito!


 
Yo no defiendo eso, solo me limité a argumentar una posible razón de un uso particular y no como regla. No empieces el malsano jueguito de inducir malos entendidos.

Dandee.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mira Lazaruz al final de cuentas aquí estamos tratando de explicar una frase no una regla gramatical.
Sabemos como se forma el Imperativo pero aquí hay una excepción para nosotros Latinos digo latinos ya que creo que en toda Latinoamérica se entiende esta frase y no se había notado el error hasta ahora.
Así como dice Dandee no hay que crear más confusión si lo que queremos es unificación.


----------



## caravaggio

En eso tienes razón Dandee, este es un foro que nos permite argumentar mas allá de si es correcto o incorrecto de los usos particulares de nuestro idioma..no hacer esto cuestión de Estado..al menos a mi me encanta descubrir mis o nuestros errores... de alli que cambie la forma de expresarme es otra.


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Decís -> 2ª persona del plural, presente del indicativo del verbo "decir" (conjugación para vosotros, para "ustedes" sería "dicen").
> 
> Estáis -> 2ª persona del plural, presente del indicativo del verbo "estar" (conjugación para vosotros, para ustedes sería "están").
> 
> No sé qué es lo que no concuerda. Cuando he escrito la frase no he pensado en la conjugación correcta, me ha salido de modo natural, la verdad. Pero ahora que lo preguntas lo analizo y no le encuentro el error.
> 
> Siempre he sido un mal entendedor, la verdad, posiblemente me puedas explicar el error que he cometido.


 
*Decís -------- estáis.* Eso vale en España, aquí no. Sí lo entendí y lo puse en duda al decir "puedo/creo entender" porque eso aquí no existe. ¿Podría yo por eso decir "Lo siento, sigo sin entender nada"(como tú). Una cosa es no entender y otra la ceguera del soberbio. Sí entendiste y claramente.

Dandee.


----------



## Dandee

caravaggio said:
			
		

> En eso tienes razón Dandee, este es un foro que nos permite argumentar mas allá de si es correcto o incorrecto de los usos particulares de nuestro idioma..no hacer esto cuestión de Estado..al menos a mi me encanta descubrir mis o nuestros errores... de alli que cambie la forma de expresarme es otra.


 
Pero debieras redirigir tu solicitud (no hacer esto cuestión de Estado) ¿No te parece?

Dandee .


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> *Decís -------- estáis.* Eso vale en España, aquí no.


 
Ahí también vale, digas lo que digas.



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Sí lo entendí y lo puse en duda al decir "puedo/creo entender" porque eso aquí no existe. ¿Podría yo por eso decir "Lo siento, sigo sin entender nada"(como tú). Una cosa es no entender y otra la ceguera del soberbio. Sí entendiste y claramente.


 
Perdona, dije que seguía sin entender nada y es así. Porque no entiendo que me estéis diciendo que "ser puntuales" en Latinoamérica no se usa como "imperativo". Eso es lo que no entendía y sigo sin entender. Si no se usa como imperativo ¿como qué se usa? ¿con qué sentido se usa?.

Lo que sí entiendo claramente es que cuando decís "ser puntuales" en realidad queréis decir "sed puntuales". Y yo lo entiendo de todas maneras aunque piense que el que me habla es un inculto, pero eso queda para mí.

Lo siento, no debí expresar bien la pregunta.


----------



## belén

Creo que estamos mezclando, como dicen en mi pueblo, huevos con caracoles.

Concepto 1:

"Ser puntuales", es una frase que está mal dicha y se dice, se dice en España y se dice en América (recordemos que la persona que inició este hilo es española y lo vio en una tarjeta de invitación española) 
Estamos discutiendo que está mal dicho y hay dos vertientes, la vertiente que considera que "las cosas mal dichas no se deben permitir/enseñar" y la vertiente de "bueno, se dice tanto que eventualmente se considerará bien dicho"

Concepto 2:

Se está hablando de que en España se habla diferente, pues sí, también se habla diferente en Paraguay, en Colombia y en México... Eso es lo bonito de nuestra lengua. Y todavía es el día que he tenido algún problema en comunicarme con alguien de habla hispana, conjugue como conjugue, use los vocablos propios de su tierra o no, hay que tener muy pocas inquietudes para no poner interés en entender a otra persona que habla la misma lengua que tú, independientemente de que diga "vos decís" o "vosotros decís"


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Ahí también vale, digas lo que digas.
> 
> 
> 
> Perdona, dije que seguía sin entender nada y es así. Porque no entiendo que me estéis diciendo que "ser puntuales" en Latinoamérica no se usa como "imperativo". Eso es lo que no entendía y sigo sin entender. Si no se usa como imperativo ¿como qué se usa? ¿con qué sentido se usa?.
> 
> Lo que sí entiendo claramente es que cuando decís "ser puntuales" en realidad queréis decir "sed puntuales". Y yo lo entiendo de todas maneras aunque piense que el que me habla es un inculto, pero eso queda para mí.
> 
> Lo siento, no debí expresar bien la pregunta.


 

No te preocupes. Está todo bien.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## caravaggio

Dandee said:
			
		

> Pero debieras redirigir tu solicitud (no hacer esto cuestión de Estado) ¿No te parece?
> 
> Dandee .


 !vaya que suceptible! Disculpa Dandee lo tomaré en cuenta la próxima vez


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Concuerdo totalmente con Belem, aunque lamentablemente no sé si sea muy necio pero según yo esta frase de Ser puntuales, no viene del impeartivo sino de la frase *Favor de ser puntuales*.- que se acorta y dice Ser puntuales. 
¿Qué piensan ustedes?
Por cierto ya sé que favor de ya se discutio en otro thread, pero tratemonos de respetar la diversidad lingüistica.


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Concuerdo totalmente con Belem, aunque lamentablemente no sé si sea muy necio pero según yo esta frase de Ser puntuales, no viene del impeartivo sino de la frase *Favor de ser puntuales*.- que se acorta y dice Ser puntuales.
> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?
> Por cierto ya sé que favor de ya se discutio en otro thread, pero tratemonos de respetar la diversidad lingüistica.


 
Sí, creo que quedó claro.

Cogemos una frase: "Hagan el favor de ser puntuales"

Nos cargamos el verbo y el artículo (¡para qué lo vamos a dejar!): "Favor de ser puntuales"

Luego quitamos también el comienzo de los que nos queda por aquello de ahorrar desgaste de dedo y/o saliva: "Ser puntuales"

Y yo, ya puestos, quitaría el otro verbo: "Puntuales"

Total, todo el mundo se va a enterar, de eso no cabe duda.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Entonces, a mi me parece que el final impersonal "es" resulta innecesario...
Qué tal que ya vamos en 
*Puntual*


----------



## Maruja14

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Entonces, a mi me parece que el final impersonal "es" resulta innecesario...
> Qué tal que ya vamos en
> *Puntual*


 
También valdría. Yo había pensado en dejarlo en:

¡Puntualidad!

Pero me he dado cuenta de que tiene dos letras más.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues mira aunque te burles, lamentablemente también esa frase es valida y creo que para todos. Ejemplo.
 
--Entonces a las 2 ahí en el ángel. Puntual.eh!!!
--Si ya sabes que siempre llego. 
 
Y tú tigger no me dejaras mentir que así hablamos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sí... tambien lo decimos...
Bueno... ¡será que hemos hecho un lío de la gramática! 
Tambien en invitaciones:
La ceremonia será en la iglesia de Nuestra Señora de
Ubicada en calle X número Z
a las 18:00
Puntual


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Oh... y a veces, tambien agregamos
Después de la ceremonia, agradeceremos su presencia en 
Calle X numero Z
*"Formal"*

¡A que mexicanos, pues!


----------



## Pilarcita

La economía también se aplica en el lenguaje, que es el medio para comunicarnos. Mientras el mesaje sea claro hay que apelar siempre a la economía, más tratándose de asuntos sencillos y no literarios. No hay que gongoriar mucho con cosas tan nimias.
Salud


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oh... y a veces, tambien agregamos
> Después de la ceremonia, agradeceremos su presencia en
> Calle X numero Z
> *"Formal"*
> 
> ¡A que mexicanos, pues!


Ya ves es nuestra forma de hablar y creo que sino la defendemos nosotros quién lo hará. Sé que puede que sea incorrecto pero, así hablamos y ni tú ni yo vamos a cambiar la forma de hablar de los millones de habitantes de México.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Claro que no lo cambiaremos, pero si sabemos que es incorrecto... muy, muy incorrecto... pues entonces habrá que evitar decirlo.
O apoco dices "juistes" o "fusites" o "había dos gentes"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Claro que no lo cambiaremos, pero si sabemos que es incorrecto... muy, muy incorrecto... pues entonces habrá que evitar decirlo.
> O apoco dices "justes" o "fusites" o "había dos gentes"


Pero etas frases son menos dichas y ademas son feas foneticamente, En cambio el "ser puntuales" no lo es. No es agresivo ni tanto a la vista ni tanto al oido, además como he dicho creo que esta más que una forma gramtical o una palbra mal dicha es una expresión ya prehecha. Cómo por ejemplo el No manches el chale. no son nada correctas pero las usamos.Tampoco digo que de aquí en adelante todos vamos a decir Ser puntuales. NO!!! Si escribes un libro pues usa las expresiones largas y bonitas.
Pero porque negar lo existe y lo que se usa en el hablar diario. Porque esconder algo que ya es tan evidente???

Porque casi te puedo aposatr que tú ni te había dado cuenta de este "error" si no hubíera sido por el thread.


----------



## Pilarcita

A qué mexicanos tan alegadores, ya el asunto nomás quedó entre ustedes que hablan tan incorrecto


----------



## Pumpkin72

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pero etas frases son menos dichas y ademas son feas foneticamente, En cambio el "ser puntuales" no lo es. No es agresivo ni tanto a la vista ni tanto al oido


Sin entrar en el asunto de la discusión, no puedo evitar sorprenderme por ciertos razonamientos, Miguelillo 87.

¿Cómo podemos juzgar objetivamente dónde se pone la frontera de lo aceptable, una vez se decide prescindir de la que definen las academias de la lengua?

Los criterios que has usado (_menos dichas_, _feas_, _agresivo a la vista u oído_) son muy difícilmente medibles o completamente subjetivos.

Así que, ¿quién decide y cómo? ¿O no hace falta decidir?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pumpkin tiene razón... a eso me refería cuando (hace unos posts) dije que era subjetivo 
En fin...


----------



## Alundra

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Sin entrar en el asunto de la discusión, no puedo evitar sorprenderme por ciertos razonamientos, Miguelillo 87.
> 
> ¿Cómo podemos juzgar objetivamente dónde se pone la frontera de lo aceptable, una vez se decide prescindir de la que definen las academias de la lengua?
> 
> Los criterios que has usado (_menos dichas_, _feas_, _agresivo a la vista u oído_) son muy difícilmente medibles o completamente subjetivos.
> 
> Así que, ¿quién decide y cómo? ¿O no hace falta decidir?


 
Eso es cierto. De hecho, lo que a Miguelillo 87 no le parece feo ni agresivo, etc... a mí sí me pareció extraño (no feo ni agresivo, jejeje.. pero sí poco usual, para que nos vamos a engañar)

Yo no estoy acostumbrada a oír determinadas frases que quizás en otras zonas sean totalmente usuales. Por eso pedí que me diesen su opinión.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios.  

Alundra.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Si lo he entendido bien, por éste y otros ejemplos, creo (_creo_) que jmartins va más alla. Parece que él aboga por no establecer normas, porque eso es _prescribir_ y _coartar la naturalidad de los hablantes_.
> 
> ¿Has visto a esos padres que dejan hacer de todo a sus hijos, para no traumatizarlos? Pues supongo que lo mismo, pero con el idioma. No me extraña que lo desee, a la vista de los magníficos resultados que tan innovadores métodos pedagógicos producen, lo vemos cada día.


¿ Debo entender que los foros de WR van dirigidos a menores de edad ? Si para una cosa tan elemental como elegir tu manera de hablar un adulto tiene que supeditarse a lo que prescriben unos señores muy muy sabios que nadie elige (se eligen entre ellos), hay que acabar con la democracia en España antes de que los inmaduros e infantiles españoles provoquen una catástrofe con sus decisiones electorales. ;-)


----------



## jmx

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Cogemos una frase: "Hagan el favor de ser puntuales"
> 
> Nos cargamos el verbo y el artículo (¡para qué lo vamos a dejar!): "Favor de ser puntuales"
> 
> Luego quitamos también el comienzo de los que nos queda por aquello de ahorrar desgaste de dedo y/o saliva: "Ser puntuales"
> 
> Y yo, ya puestos, quitaría el otro verbo: "Puntuales"
> 
> Total, todo el mundo se va a enterar, de eso no cabe duda.


Maruja, por extraño que parezca, eso que describes, no decir lo que se sobreentiende, se llama *elipsis*, y no lo usamos solo los incultos como yo, sino también los mejores escritores, por no decir todos los escritores.


----------



## Fernando

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Debo entender que los foros de WR van dirigidos a menores de edad ? Si para una cosa tan elemental como elegir tu manera de hablar un adulto tiene que supeditarse a lo que prescriben unos señores muy muy sabios que nadie elige (se eligen entre ellos), hay que acabar con la democracia en España antes de que los inmaduros e infantiles españoles provoquen una catástrofe con sus decisiones electorales. ;-)



Cuidado con esto. Yo cambiaré antes mi forma de hablar porque me lo diga el (difunto) cooptado Lázaro Carreter que el democráticamente elegido Zapatero.


----------



## Fernando

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues mira aunque te burles, lamentablemente también esa frase es valida y creo que para todos. Ejemplo.
> 
> --Entonces a las 2 ahí en el ángel. Puntual.eh!!!
> --Si ya sabes que siempre llego.
> 
> Y tú tigger no me dejaras mentir que así hablamos.



Es curiosísimo. Creo que has elegido una frase coloquial que se dice tal cual en España.


----------



## jmx

Fernando said:
			
		

> Cuidado con esto. Yo cambiaré antes mi forma de hablar porque me lo diga el (difunto) cooptado Lázaro Carreter que el democráticamente elegido Zapatero.


No sé si te has parado a pensar que yo no te estoy diciendo a ti cómo has de hablar. Si quieres respetar todas las prescripciones del castellano, allá tú. 

Yo lo que defiendo es *mi* libertad de hablar. Pero claro, si uno defiende un derecho para sí mismo, lo menos que puede hacer es defenderlo para todo el mundo también. Y lo que tengo clarísimo es que en estos foros un montón de gente no tiene respeto por esa libertad, al menos moralmente, ya que lógicamente no me pueden castigar más que con su desprecio.

Por otra parte reconozco que a todos nos han educado para pensar así, yo mismo pensaba como vosotros cuando era joven, o sea, que había "lo correcto" y "lo incorrecto". Pero creo cuando se llega a cierta edad conviene ser un poco más críticos y reflexivos con lo que nos han enseñado de lo que observo en los foros.


----------



## Like an Angel

En mi opinión *ser puntuales* sí está mal, pero no lo está *ser puntual* que es totalmente impersonal y queda perfecta. No sé si en una invitación de cumpleaños habría empleado tal expresión, pero que es correcta lo es toda vez que enviamos la misma invitación a muchas personas, entre las cuales hay amigos, compañeros de trabajo, el jefe, etc., y no queremos personalizarla.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Si para una cosa tan elemental como elegir tu manera de hablar un adulto tiene que supeditarse a lo que prescriben unos señores muy muy sabios que nadie elige (se eligen entre ellos), hay que acabar con la democracia en España antes de que los inmaduros e infantiles españoles provoquen una catástrofe con sus decisiones electorales. ;-)


Creo que estás confundiendo (al menos) dos cosas. Una es el español que puedes usar si quieres entenderte con millones de personas. Y otra es cómo quieres hablar tú.

Tú puedes hablar como quieras, pero no esperar que te entiendan independientemente de cómo lo hagas. Y lo mejor es que, como bien dices, nadie va a venir a castigarte, porque la RAE no tiene cuerpos policiales ni juzgados. 

Con respecto a este sitio, lo puedes ver así: ¿En tu casa, a solas, te comportas igual que en público? Me juego lo que quieras a que no, porque a menos que seas un tipo asocial, sabrás que vivir en sociedad conlleva algunas renuncias individuales que, lejos de perjudicarte, sirven para el beneficio común.


----------



## jmx

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Con respecto a este sitio, lo puedes ver así: ¿En tu casa, a solas, te comportas igual que en público? Me juego lo que quieras a que no, porque a menos que seas un tipo asocial, sabrás que vivir en sociedad conlleva algunas renuncias individuales que, lejos de perjudicarte, sirven para el beneficio común.


Esas renuncias que sin duda tendré que hacer, ¿ las elijo yo en función de mi experiencia, de mi percepción del entorno, de mi intuición, o las eligen por mí unos señores muy muy sabios a los que nadie elige, etc. etc. etc. ?


----------



## irantzu

Una chilena entra a esta conversación (me estreno en el foro, además!) para decir que acá lo que se ve a menudo en las tarjetas de invitación no es ni "sed puntuales" ni "ser puntuales" (aunque esta última frase me suena  mejor que la primera, por lo que ya se ha comentado sobre que en España usan el "vosotros" y nosotros no) sino que simplemente: "se ruega puntualidad"... 

Por lo demás, esto que dice Like an Angel no tiene nada de razón? Es que me pareció muy lógico al leerlo...


			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En mi opinión *ser puntuales* sí está mal, pero no lo está *ser puntual* que es totalmente impersonal y queda perfecta. No sé si en una invitación de cumpleaños habría empleado tal expresión, pero que es correcta lo es toda vez que enviamos la misma invitación a muchas personas, entre las cuales hay amigos, compañeros de trabajo, el jefe, etc., y no queremos personalizarla.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Yo sólo quiero confirmar que si los mexicanos dicen "ser puntuales" o más bien "ser puntual", no tiene nada que ver con una deformación de "sed puntuales"... Nada que ver!!!  Es sólo cuestión de reducir la formulación "favor de ser puntales o puntual" (por economía de lenguaje como ya lo mencionó Pilarcita)  Y tampoco tiene nada que ver como hablar "indio"!!! (como dijeron algunos... ) También les puedo decir que en francés es posible y muy coumún (y además gramaticalmente correcto! ) utilizar el infinitivo para expresar un orden o un consejo.  Además, les propongo leer lo siguiente, que viene de _Sobre el lenguaje de hoy_, de Ramón Carnicer, Editorial Prensa Española, Madrid, 1969. Págs. 211-214.:

_En lugar de “callad”, se dice muy a menudo “callar”. (Las papeleras municipales rezan ahora “No tirar…”) ¿Por qué? Las explicaciones son muchas. Una de ellas es la de considerar este infinitivo como el único elemento expresado de una oración en que se manifiesta la voluntad del que manda, ruega o invita (“¡Ahora mismo os vais a callar!”, “Os ordeno callar”, “Tenéis que entrar”, “Podéis entrar”). La forma del primero de estos ejemplos, con la preposición “a”, puede dar lugar a esta otra, sobremanera enérgica: “¡A callar!”, que a diferencia del simple infinitivo (que normalmente supone varias personas llamadas a ejecutar algo), puede dirigirse a uno o a varios oyentes. *Esta explicación del infinitivo como imperativo suele apoyarse en antecedentes registrados en el latín y otras lenguas. Otra razón es que en órdenes o ruegos de carácter general, no dirigidos a nadie en concreto, parece más propia la forma abstracta del infinitivo (“Llamar”), en vez de “Llamad” o “Llamen”, que presuponen tratamiento de “tú” o de “usted*_”. _(énfasis mío)_

Bueno, y creo que lo más importante, en fin de cuenta, es "entenderse", comunicarse, para eso sirve el lenguaje y las lenguas...

Bonne nuit

Naïla


----------



## danielfranco

Después de leer 120 contribuciones para asegurarme de no repetir lo mismo una vez tras otra (como ha sucedido ya en este hilo), quería agradecer a los que nos han proporcionado sus conocimientos sobre las reglas del idioma español, que yo tan solo lo hablo pero no lo domino. En realidad, pocas veces serán las que pueda ser libre de mis idiosincrasias y dejar atrás tantas expresiones que son gramaticalmente incorrectas ("no se si haya..."), pero seguiré intentando mejorar mis conocimientos sobre mi lengua madre.
Tomo nota: "¡Sean puntuales!"


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Esas renuncias que sin duda tendré que hacer, ¿ las elijo yo en función de mi experiencia, de mi percepción del entorno, de mi intuición, o las eligen por mí unos señores muy muy sabios a los que nadie elige, etc. etc. etc. ?


Del mismo modo que aprendiste a no tirarte un pedo en público y a pedir las cosas por favor 

Llámalo "x"...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Naïla Sinave said:
			
		

> Yo sólo quiero confirmar que si los mexicanos dicen "ser puntuales" o más bien "ser puntual", no tiene nada que ver con una deformación de "sed puntuales"... Nada que ver!!! Es sólo cuestión de reducir la formulación "favor de ser puntales o puntual" (por economía de lenguaje como ya lo mencionó Pilarcita) Y tampoco tiene nada que ver como hablar "indio"!!! (como dijeron algunos... ) También les puedo decir que en francés es posible y muy coumún (y además gramaticalmente correcto! ) utilizar el infinitivo para expresar un orden o un consejo. Además, les propongo leer lo siguiente, que viene de _Sobre el lenguaje de hoy_, de Ramón Carnicer, Editorial Prensa Española, Madrid, 1969. Págs. 211-214.:
> 
> _En lugar de “callad”, se dice muy a menudo “callar”. (Las papeleras municipales rezan ahora “No tirar…”) ¿Por qué? Las explicaciones son muchas. Una de ellas es la de considerar este infinitivo como el único elemento expresado de una oración en que se manifiesta la voluntad del que manda, ruega o invita (“¡Ahora mismo os vais a callar!”, “Os ordeno callar”, “Tenéis que entrar”, “Podéis entrar”). La forma del primero de estos ejemplos, con la preposición “a”, puede dar lugar a esta otra, sobremanera enérgica: “¡A callar!”, que a diferencia del simple infinitivo (que normalmente supone varias personas llamadas a ejecutar algo), puede dirigirse a uno o a varios oyentes. *Esta explicación del infinitivo como imperativo suele apoyarse en antecedentes registrados en el latín y otras lenguas. Otra razón es que en órdenes o ruegos de carácter general, no dirigidos a nadie en concreto, parece más propia la forma abstracta del infinitivo (“Llamar”), en vez de “Llamad” o “Llamen”, que presuponen tratamiento de “tú” o de “usted*_”. _(énfasis mío)_
> 
> Bueno, y creo que lo más importante, en fin de cuenta, es "entenderse", comunicarse, para eso sirve el lenguaje y las lenguas...
> 
> Bonne nuit
> 
> Naïla


Estoy totalmente de acuerod. Pero al parecer nadie en esta conversación entiende el hecho de la economia del lenguage y se quieren montar en su macho de que es la forma gramaticl. Pero al parecer eso de las expresiones prehechas les entra por un oido y les sale por el otro.

Muchas gracias por defender nuestro punto


----------



## Rayines

> .......*nadie* en esta conversación entiende el hecho.....





> les entra por un oido y les sale por el otro.


Miguelillo, me parece mejor *no generalizar* sobre las opiniones de *los demás*, sino que cada uno dé su opinión justamente, así como lo piensa, y si es necesario, contestar a alguna persona en particular (como creo que ya se ha hecho). Las generalizaciones son apresuradas, y me parece que en un foro como éste lo que mantiene una posibilidad de comunicación es que se de una opinión sin menospreciar las de los demás. Los que preguntan sacarán sus conclusiones.
Eso creo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Rayines said:
			
		

> Miguelillo, me parece mejor *no generalizar* sobre las opiniones de *los demás*, sino que cada uno dé su opinión justamente, así como lo piensa, y si es necesario, contestar a alguna persona en particular (como creo que ya se ha hecho). Las generalizaciones son apresuradas, y me parece que en un foro como éste lo que mantiene una posibilidad de comunicación es que se de una opinión sin menospreciar las de los demás. Los que preguntan sacarán sus conclusiones.
> Eso creo.


Tienes razón, perdón por generalizar pero lo que pasa es que siento que están cerrados a creer que es una frase hecha que sólo se reduce. Ya que su significado se da por hecho que es entendido.
Incluso algunos de los que defienden esta forma de decir. Insisten en el hecho de que es una forma del imperativo. Cosa que sé está mal, pero yo defiendo esta frase por el hecho de que es una frase que decimos casi todos los mexicanos o por lo menos todos l0os que yo conozco.
Obviamente que respeto la manera de pensar de todos y las opiniones son muy valiosas pero siento que el tema está enfocado en un argumento que está mal y por eso de ahí la confusión y discrepancia de las partes.


----------



## Maruja14

jmartins said:
			
		

> No sé si te has parado a pensar que yo no te estoy diciendo a ti cómo has de hablar. Si quieres respetar todas las prescripciones del castellano, allá tú.
> 
> Yo lo que defiendo es *mi* libertad de hablar. Pero claro, si uno defiende un derecho para sí mismo, lo menos que puede hacer es defenderlo para todo el mundo también. Y lo que tengo clarísimo es que en estos foros un montón de gente no tiene respeto por esa libertad, al menos moralmente, ya que lógicamente no me pueden castigar más que con su desprecio.
> 
> Por otra parte reconozco que a todos nos han educado para pensar así, yo mismo pensaba como vosotros cuando era joven, o sea, que había "lo correcto" y "lo incorrecto". Pero creo cuando se llega a cierta edad conviene ser un poco más críticos y reflexivos con lo que nos han enseñado de lo que observo en los foros.


 
¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que todos hemos tomado nuestra propia decisión, lo mismo que has hecho tú?

Y algunos hemos decidido inclinarnos por intentar hablar lo mejor posible y por escribir lo mejor posible, porque será la mejor manera de que todos nos entendamos.

Si cada uno desarrolla su propio dialecto "libremente" y "como le da la gana", en poco tiempo seremos incapaces de entendernos.

Ahora, después de toda la discusión de este hilo, os contaré que hace un montón de años llegué un día a casa de mi casera, en el momento en que sus hijas salían por la noche. Esta buena señora, cuando salieron las niñas de casa, les dijo: "Sed puntuales". 

En ese momento pensé: "Qué cursilada". Y no lo pensé por el hecho de que la señora lo dijese correctamente, fue porque es una frase demasiado formal para decírsela a tus hijas cuando salen. Es mucho más normal decir: "No lleguéis tarde", o cualquier cosa más coloquial.

Pero en el caso de la invitación, aunque sea una invitación de cumpleaños de un niño pequeño, creo que es mejor ser correcto. En este caso concreto Alundra no se habría planteado esta duda.


----------



## jmx

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que todos hemos tomado nuestra propia decisión, lo mismo que has hecho tú?


Bueno pero, ¿ "tu propia decisión", con cuál de estas 2 frases (inventadas) está más en línea ? 

a) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto sigo todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica".

b) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto, a todo el que no sigue todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica, le desprecio y le insulto".

Porque la línea b) es una decisión personal que no sólo te afecta a tí, sino también a todos los que te rodean. ;-)


----------



## Fernando

c) Yo soy católico y por lo tanto procuro seguir todas las reglas que sigue la Iglesia Católica excepto aquéllas que chocan frontalmente con mi forma de pensar, las cuales critico. No considero que mis "choques" sean tan importantes como para no considerarme católico.

A los que no siguen las reglas de la Iglesia Católica les recuerdo que no se pueden considerar católicos, sino heréticos o ateos y que si quieren volver al redil de la SM Iglesia deben de reconciliarse con ella.

Me parece un ejemplo perfecto, jmartins, en serio. Es verdad que hay gente que contestaría (a) o (b).


----------



## pickypuck

> A los que no siguen las reglas de la Iglesia Católica les recuerdo que no se pueden considerar católicos, sino heréticos o ateos y que si quieren volver al redil de la SM Iglesia deben de reconciliarse con ella.


 
Bueno, sé que es irse por los cerros de Úbeda y que esto no tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero los que no siguen esas reglas podrían llamarse también budistas, musulmanes, agnósticos...  Y bueno, no creo que en el siglo XXI nadie vaya por la calle llamándose hereje o presentándose a los amigos como tal...  

Y bueno simplemente decir que yo también puedo considerar que mis "choques" no son importantes y considerarme así católico, pero otra persona puede considerar que sí lo son... al final todo parece muy subjetivo  

¡Olé!


----------



## Maruja14

jmartins said:
			
		

> Bueno pero, ¿ "tu propia decisión", con cuál de estas 2 frases (inventadas) está más en línea ?
> 
> a) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto sigo todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica".
> 
> b) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto, a todo el que no sigue todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica, le desprecio y le insulto".
> 
> Porque la línea b) es una decisión personal que no sólo te afecta a tí, sino también a todos los que te rodean. ;-)


 
Pues con ninguna de las dos, la verdad. Pero menos aún con la segunda. El que no es católico, no lo es y ya está. A mí no me afecta y a ti (sin tilde) imagino que tampoco.

Tampoco sé por qué hay que insultar a nadie. Aquí sencillamente estamos diciendo lo que es "español" correcto. Si quieres hablar tu propio idioma "libre" ni te insulto, ni te critico, lo único que hago es decirte que no hablas "español", hablas "otra cosa" o, al menos, una mezcla.


----------



## jmx

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Aquí sencillamente estamos diciendo lo que es "español" correcto. Si quieres hablar tu propio idioma "libre" ni te insulto, ni te critico, lo único que hago es decirte que no hablas "español", hablas "otra cosa" o, al menos, una mezcla.


Muy bien, tomo nota de que "español" es una marca registrada de los prescriptivistas, de los que la RAE es la cabeza visible, y de que yo no hablo español.

Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

No sé si lo hablas porque no he tenido la oportunidad de oírte, aunque me imagino que lo hablas muy bien. Y lo escribes muy bien (para mi gusto).


----------



## diegodbs

Además, ¿cómo se puede comparar el tipo de diccionario que se pueda hacer en inglés (totalmente descriptivo, si es que se puede hacer eso) con un diccionario válido en español?

Si ni siquiera un angloparlante puede, a veces, saber cómo se escribe el nombre de una ciudad o el apellido de otro angloparlante, y necesita que se lo deletreen. 

Hubo hace tiempo en Solo Inglés una pregunta muy interesante: alguien (un estadounidense) quería saber cómo se pronunciaba el nombre de un pueblo de Inglaterra, porque no sabía cómo se pronunciaba, y salieron a relucir distintos nombres de otros pueblos (por no hablar de nombres o apellidos) que se pronunciaban de manera distinta si eras del pueblo, si eras del estado, si eras del país, o si eras del Reino Unido.

Aquí todo el mundo sabe cómo se pronuncian los carteles que hay a la entrada de los pueblos, sea Toledo o Zugarramurdi. Unos pronunciarán Zugarramurdi y otros Sugarramurdi, pero nadie necesita preguntar a los vecinos cómo se pronuncia su pueblo.

En inglés claro que se necesita un diccionario totalmente descriptivo, en español seguramente menos. Si lo tuviéramos...maravilloso, pero tampoco hay que rasgarse las vestiduras si no lo hay.


----------



## Pumpkin72

jmartins said:
			
		

> Bueno pero, ¿ "tu propia decisión", con cuál de estas 2 frases (inventadas) está más en línea ?
> 
> a) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto sigo todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica".
> 
> b) "Yo soy católico, y por lo tanto, a todo el que no sigue todas las reglas que dicta la Iglesia Católica, le desprecio y le insulto".
> 
> Porque la línea b) es una decisión personal que no sólo te afecta a tí, sino también a todos los que te rodean. ;-)


Pero bueno, ¿y quién eres tú para cuestionar la validez de la decisión de otra persona sólo porque no compartas los criterios con que se ha tomado? Si la decisión es mala, concéntrate en rebatirla, no te remontes al por qué se tomó, porque es innecesario en tu argumentación y te hace parecer un censor de pensamientos.

Es como si yo te digo que no puedo tener en cuenta tus argumentos porque tengo la firme convicción de que todas esas ideas individualistas a ultranza están originadas por la publicidad con que nos bombardean a diario, que lejos de perseguir que cada uno encuentre su propia identidad, nos inducen a creer la estupidez de que no puedes ser tú mismo si haces, tienes o dices lo mismo que otro.

Pero como no viene a cuento psicoanalizarte, me quedo con rebatir tus argumentos, porque me da igual de dónde los hayas sacado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que las discusiones que ponemos aquí en el foro, no son ni para llegar a este punto de discusión tan extrema, si bien ya se ha dicho que la frase es incorrecta gramaticalmente hablando. Y que por otra parte otros la defendemos ya que no lo vemos del punto gramatical sino como frase regional,(latina) , Cabe recalcar que como ustedes lo explican de la regla gramatical del Imperativo estoy totalmente de acuerdo que es incorrecta,.
 
Pero Creo que hay que darle un punto final a esta discusión.
No sé si concuerden conmigo en esto:
 
El ser puntuales, (exclusivamente esta frase)es gramaticalmente incorrecto ya que lo correcto sería , Sean puntuales o Sed puntuales, depende si estás en América o en España.
Aunque en México y otras partes de Latinoamérica la frase Ser puntuales, tanto escrita como dicha, Es una frase correcta, no en le sentido gramatical pero sí como una frase que es muy usada y por lo tanto aceptada y sin ningún error que salte a la vista de cualquier Latino.  
Habrá que recalcar que si la frase se escribe o se dice en cualquier país latino, Nadie te va a tachar de inculto o de no saber hablar ya que como ya se ha dicho es una frase usada por la mayoría de la población.
Pero si esta frase es usada en España, sí se va a encontrar un problema ya que como en esta país la frase no es usada, por ende se encuentra gramaticalmente incorrecta y se le tacharía de inculto o se le corregiría el error que ha hecho.
 
Como se dice, El español es sólo uno pero hay que recordar que es uno de os idiomas más hablados en todo el mundo y que cada grupo poblacional que lo habla tiende a tener sus propios regionalismos y maneras de hablar , Por lo tanto creo que lo0 mejor es que las personas que lo están aprendiendo sepan de estos regionalismos para que no se caiga en la duda. Aunque estos regionalismos no son tan importantes de aprender, ya que si se dice Sed puntuales o ser puntuales ,En América o España respectivamente, Se te va entender, pero puede que esto conlleve a burlas o malas impresiones de las personas con las que vayas a convivir. 
Por lo tanto en estos caso si vas a ver o usar frases en los que no se está muy seguro de cómo se debe de decir o escribir, Es cuando hay que usar este preciado foro.


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Debo entender que los foros de WR van dirigidos a menores de edad ? *Si para una cosa tan elemental como elegir tu manera de hablar un adulto tiene que supeditarse a lo que prescriben unos señores muy muy sabios* que nadie elige (se eligen entre ellos), hay que acabar con la democracia en España antes de que los inmaduros e infantiles españoles provoquen una catástrofe con sus decisiones electorales. ;-)


 
Espero que te hayas quedado a gusto con lo que has dicho. Yo soy extranjera y al principio de estar aquí decía cosas como "mi naso" (nariz) etc. y no hay duda que me entendían. De ahí a que estuviera bien dicho.....

Pero en este caso la cuestión no es simplemente *entender o hacerse* *entender*, sino hablar lo más correctamente posible. Si no existen reglas para un idioma, ¿cómo pretendes que un extranjero lo aprenda? ¿Por inspiración divina? 

Las reglas las deben poner unos señores y si son sabios mucho mejor. Me llama la atención tu indignación por lo _de unos señores sabios_. ¿Te gustaría más que fueran tontos? En fin, hablar por hablar.
Aquí se discute un tema entre todos hispano parlantes, pensad un poco en los miles de extranjeros. Si no existieran reglas, todo el mundo hablaría como el amigo jmartins, o sea, como le da la gana, y si no se entiende, pero para los demás.


----------



## Fernando

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo que las discusiones que ponemos aquí en el foro, no son ni para llegar a este punto de discusión tan extrema, si bien ya se ha dicho que la frase es incorrecta gramaticalmente hablando. Y que por otra parte otros la defendemos ya que no lo vemos del punto gramatical sino como frase regional,(latina) , Cabe recalcar que como ustedes lo explican de la regla gramatical del Imperativo estoy totalmente de acuerdo que es incorrecta,.
> 
> Pero Creo que hay que darle un punto final a esta discusión.
> No sé si concuerden conmigo en esto:
> 
> El ser puntuales, (exclusivamente esta frase)es gramaticalmente incorrecto ya que lo correcto sería , Sean puntuales o Sed puntuales, depende si estás en América o en España.
> Aunque en México y otras partes de Latinoamérica la frase Ser puntuales, tanto escrita como dicha, Es una frase correcta, no en le sentido gramatical pero sí como una frase que es muy usada y por lo tanto aceptada y sin ningún error que salte a la vista de cualquier Latino.
> Habrá que recalcar que si la frase se escribe o se dice en cualquier país latino, Nadie te va a tachar de inculto o de no saber hablar ya que como ya se ha dicho es una frase usada por la mayoría de la población.
> Pero si esta frase es usada en España, sí se va a encontrar un problema ya que como en esta país la frase no es usada, por ende se encuentra gramaticalmente incorrecta y se le tacharía de inculto o se le corregiría el error que ha hecho.
> 
> Como se dice, El español es sólo uno pero hay que recordar que es uno de os idiomas más hablados en todo el mundo y que cada grupo poblacional que lo habla tiende a tener sus propios regionalismos y maneras de hablar , Por lo tanto creo que lo0 mejor es que las personas que lo están aprendiendo sepan de estos regionalismos para que no se caiga en la duda. Aunque estos regionalismos no son tan importantes de aprender, ya que si se dice Sed puntuales o ser puntuales ,En América o España respectivamente, Se te va entender, pero puede que esto conlleve a burlas o malas impresiones de las personas con las que vayas a convivir.
> Por lo tanto en estos caso si vas a ver o usar frases en los que no se está muy seguro de cómo se debe de decir o escribir, Es cuando hay que usar este preciado foro.



Miguelillo, una vez más, esto NO es un regionalismo. En España también hay mucha gente que dice "Ser puntuales", normalmente de bajo nivel cultural. Si se acepta o no no depende de cuantas banderas lo amparen sino de cuántos hablantes y de la coherencia con que hablen el idioma.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernando said:
			
		

> Miguelillo, una vez más, esto NO es un regionalismo. En España también hay mucha gente que dice "Ser puntuales", normalmente de bajo nivel cultural. Si se acepta o no no depende de cuantas banderas lo amparen sino de cuántos hablantes y de la coherencia con que hablen el idioma.


 
O.k Fernando tal vez me equivoque en el uiso del termino regionalismo, Pero mira tú me estás dando la razón, Tú dices que en España la frase es usada por gente de bajo nivel cultural, pero en cambio aquí en América no. Aquí es una frase común y corriente.

Por eso dije que depende de donde estemos es como se te va a juzgar tu manera de hablar.


----------



## jmx

heidita said:
			
		

> Si no existen reglas para un idioma, ¿cómo pretendes que un extranjero lo aprenda? ¿Por inspiración divina?


Hay reglas *prescriptivas* y reglas *descriptivas*. Yo solo admito las segundas.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Miguelillo si hay tal diferencia de registros pero si invertigamos un poquito igual nos sale que los mismos que que dicen "ser" en España lo dicen en México.

jmartins, ¿hay reglas descriptivas? Admito el matiz, pero me parece hilar muy fino. Ojo que no me estoy metiendo contigo y creo que la idea que subyace es razonable, pero lo estás argumentando (en mi opinión) de una forma un poco confusa. 

Las reglas lo son porque obligan a los hablantes (por supuesto moralmente) a hablar de una manera. Así que son prescriptivas siempre. Si salen o no SIEMPRE de cómo realmente se habla (creo que es lo que tú llamas "descriptivas") es lo que a lo mejor merece la pena discutir.


----------



## diegodbs

> Hay reglas *prescriptivas* y reglas *descriptivas*. Yo solo admito las segundas.


 
Es una opción personal tan válida como la mía. Mi opción personal (si yo fuera tailandés) sería no tenerte como profesor de español. No porque dude de tus conocimientos ni porque ridiculice tus opiniones, ni mucho menos. Sería sólo por una simple cuestión práctica.

Al cabo de un mes con tu método, seguramente habría logrado saber cómo es el presente de indicativo del verbo "ser".

Yo soy: Yo (en Argentina sho), en otros países o zonas del mismo país, distintas pronunciaciones de la "y". Pronunciación de "soy"--> soy, zoy

Tú eres: Eres (ereh), vos sos (con aspiración de la "s")

Él es: (él eh)

Ella es: ella, eya, esha, es, eh

Y así hasta llegar al último pronombre "ellos-ellas" y "son" con todas sus variantes.
Al final de este proceso tan completo y descriptivo, yo, como tailandés, me preguntaría: ¿y ahora qué hago? ¿cómo digo "yo soy tailandés" que es lo único que me interesa?


----------



## jmx

fernando said:
			
		

> jmartins, ¿hay reglas descriptivas? Admito el matiz, pero me parece hilar muy fino. Ojo que no me estoy metiendo contigo y creo que la idea que subyace es razonable, pero lo estás argumentando (en mi opinión) de una forma un poco confusa.





			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Al final de este proceso tan completo y descriptivo, yo, como tailandés, me preguntaría: ¿y ahora qué hago? ¿cómo digo "yo soy tailandés" que es lo único que me interesa?


Aquí ya no soy yo el que tiene que contestar, sino por ejemplo la RAE, que ha publicado, o al menos patrocinado, una "Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española".


----------



## Fresnillense

Alundra, Alundrita

Dejemonos the sensiblerias.  Imperativo o no, me parece que requerir puntualidad no es falta the cortesia.  No te parece?


----------



## Alundra

Fresnillense said:


> Alundra, Alundrita
> 
> Dejemonos the sensiblerias. Imperativo o no, me parece que requerir puntualidad no es falta the cortesia. No te parece?


 
Efectivamente... de hecho, yo soy bastante puntual. Y por la misma razón me gusta que los demás sean puntuales conmigo  

Alundra.


----------



## Rayines

Fresnillense said:


> Alundra, Alundrita
> 
> Dejemonos the sensiblerias. Imperativo o no, me parece que requerir puntualidad no es falta the cortesia. No te parece?


Disculpen, me arriesgo a que me borren este mensaje por off-topic. Pero responder a una pregunta 9 meses después....¡¡Eso es puntualidad!!


----------

